# What do you miss?



## Bammx2 (May 3, 2005)

I was reading an article in a magazine a few years back and something very disturbing was brought to my attention.

The article was entitled: "Things We said Good Bye to in the 90's".

The one thing that has stuck in my mind the most was the fact the we said good bye to the right to privacy.
In the great "freedom of information" age we live in,the right to privacy has been totally abused and stomped all over and become non-exsistant for us "average joe's" (or janes).
I also believe the right to true honesty has been all but destroyed as well due to "PC" for the fear of "offending" certain groups.Some of who,by the way,only jump the gun AFTER they have asked your HONEST opinion because it doesn't agree with thiers.If you might even think there is a possiblity of a disagreement...DON'T ASK. Then I won't won't have to break my morality and lie to you.

So.....
What do you miss?
and if possible...why?


----------



## Sam (May 3, 2005)

Mail.


I like letters that come in the mail with real postage stamps and stickers on them.

Email has obliterated pen pals.


----------



## dubljay (May 3, 2005)

Samantha said:
			
		

> Mail.
> 
> 
> I like letters that come in the mail with real postage stamps and stickers on them.
> ...


 Oddly enough I am not sad to see snail mail go.  I can't count how many packages, letters, most reicently paid _bills!_ have been lost via snail mail.


----------



## OUMoose (May 3, 2005)

Hmmmmm....

Nirvana... Good music.
I said good bye to high school, and all the innocence to the real world that entails.
We said good-bye to a Bush, only to get stuck with another one...

I guess the biggest thing I can think of that's now gone is talking face-to-face.   Anyone remember when you had to GO to someone's house to hang out, as opposed to texting/IM's/celphones/etc?  The subtle art of social interaction is losing ground, in favor of comments like "how r u? wut r u doin 2nite?"  *shakes head*...


----------



## dubljay (May 3, 2005)

OUMoose said:
			
		

> Hmmmmm....
> 
> Nirvana... Good music.
> I said good bye to high school, and all the innocence to the real world that entails.
> ...


 Ahh face to face communication... yes I often forget what thats like. I live in the dorms at my school. Often I use instant messengers to talk to people just down the hall from me. *sigh* As for cell phones.. they could all stop working for all I care, there is nothing more annoying than standing behind some one in a grocery store line so engrossed in their coversation that they keep everyone waiting.


----------



## Andrew Green (May 3, 2005)

Play.

 Kids are so structured that everything they do is scheduled, supervised and directed.  Seeing a group of young kids playing in the park, without an adult is rarity now it seems...


----------



## Sam (May 3, 2005)

well, there should be an adult there... but not directing and telling them what to do.... kidnappers and child molesters and the like...


----------



## Bammx2 (May 3, 2005)

Samantha said:
			
		

> well, there should be an adult there... but not directing and telling them what to do.... kidnappers and child molesters and the like...


hence another thing we should ALL miss......
safety fo our children without having to "hawk" over them all the time.
God bless the best legal system money can buy!


----------



## Andrew Green (May 3, 2005)

Samantha said:
			
		

> well, there should be an adult there... but not directing and telling them what to do.... kidnappers and child molesters and the like...


 I don't know, do a search, how many children where kiddnapped or molested in your city by stranger in the past 10 years?


----------



## Ray (May 3, 2005)

I miss the hair on the back of my head; it was there when the 90's started but it must have moved back to So Cal without me.


----------



## shesulsa (May 3, 2005)

I miss getting only a few pieces of mail each day instead of the 20 pieces I receive every day.

 I miss the 10 cent stamp.

 I miss the lack of bombardment by electronic devices.

 I miss summers at the lake with people who appreciated nature and respected others, rather than summers at the lake with people who appreciated their beer, cigarettes, cursing in front of children, spilling oil and gas from their masses of jetskis into the lake, and rap music at the camp site.

 I miss the Dipsey-Doodle ice cream bus that lumbered down our street once a week.

 I miss good music and real musicians.

 I miss quiet classrooms and book report assignments.

 ... being single,

 ... my life without Clairol, L'oreal Preference or Garnier Nutrisse.

 ... fitting into my size 5 jeans - without the use of Crisco.

 ... my plan to get all the tats I wanted.

 ... my whole, white teeth.

 ... The $1.00 gallon of milk.

 ... filling up my 1970 Monte Carlo with regular gas for less than $10.00.

 ... buying comic books at the liquor store - without mom or dad's supervision.

 ... worrying that I might see a knife at school (now i worry my kids will see a gun at school).

 ... happy times with my immediate family.

 ... going to college.

 ... laying on my bed in my room and doing nothing but think and listen to the radio.

 ... thinking I'd never get skin cancer and soaking up the sun in summer.

 and finally ...

 ... not being old enough to reminisce about what I miss!


----------



## The Kai (May 3, 2005)

1.) My father

2.) My Hair

3.) Quiet times at the boathouse, before living on the water became a status symbol

4.) A Northwoods cabin, that is a cabin


----------



## Kempogeek (May 3, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> I miss getting only a few pieces of mail each day instead of the 20 pieces I receive every day.
> 
> I miss the 10 cent stamp.
> 
> ...


I can relate with a couple of things here:                I miss being in my room and listening to my 45's (remember them?) Everything from the Go Go's to Duran Duran to basically everything in between...........I miss the once quiet neighborhood we used to live where people cared about other's property..............I miss going with my friends (who were fortunate enough to move away from here) to the local drug store for candy and sledding at the nearby hill............I miss playing the air drums to Beatles records, pretending I was Ringo Starr........Most important of all, I miss my granddad (1989), grandmom (1993) and my mom (2004). All the best, Steve


----------



## shesulsa (May 3, 2005)

And I miss my Dad, too.  William Nevin, dec. 10-15-1985. :asian:


----------



## Raewyn (May 3, 2005)

Things missed in the 90's............... that would have to be the 80's!! Best decade ever in my book!


----------



## The Kai (May 3, 2005)

Here is to the big 80's


----------



## hardheadjarhead (May 3, 2005)

Things I miss from the eighties and nineties?

I miss big hair.  

Of course, I miss MY hair, too...but I thought big hair incredibly attractive on women.  Once I saw a woman riding on the back of a motorcycle, her big hair catching the wind...sigh...then of course the air caught her just right and ripped her off the cycle.  Happily, she wasn't going to fast, and her big hair saved her some serious road rash.

Big hair...where women could only safely go through doors made handicapable, otherwise they'd hit the doorjambs and mess their doo.

I'd say I miss mullets, but I don't...and they're like a chronic fungus.



Shesulsa, I miss my dad, too.  10-01-86.  


Regards,


Steve


----------



## Bammx2 (May 3, 2005)

This has taken a slightly different turn than what I imagined.

Don't get me wrong....I am loving all of this! Keep it up!
But what I was reffering to was what the government had taken from us.
The right to privacy didn't "die" out...it was taken.

But on to what this has become,I want to add one more thing on a personal note if I may....

Robin Lynn Sexton.
The only woman I ever loved who loved me back was taken from this earth and my heart October 19,1999.
I knew her for 13 years,she passed away 10 months after we got engaged.

and to all who has suffered a loss......................my prayers are with you and yours:asian:


----------



## Bammx2 (May 3, 2005)

.............................80'S BIG HAIR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

OH YEA!!!!!!!


God bless David Coverdale and Tawny Kitaen!!!

and a small mention to bobbi brown from the "Cherry Pie" video...
mmmmm-mmmmm!


----------



## c2kenpo (May 3, 2005)

Interesting thread.

The 90's what do I miss most. (Man I had to think about this for a long time)

I would say RADIO. I used to work at my local & college radio stations and would do the MC's for a number of events in the community, and loved meeting people and being on the air. It was at a time that radio was at its peak. Celebrity personalites talk shows etc etc were all in full bloom,
Howard Stern, Greasman, Bob & Tom, Tom Joyner all of these personalites were at the crest of the radio wave and I was immersed in it. 

Was a great time. (Subtract out all the bad chioces I made in life during that time and it might have been amazing.) Wisdom is learned by life lessons.

and also on that personal note the 90's had it's tragic event for me as well. 

God Bless Morris N. Gunzburg 6/11/93 *bow*


----------



## FearlessFreep (May 3, 2005)

Anyone miss the Cold War?

 Actually an 80s things more than a 90s thing.

 I can remember growing up in the 70s and 80s and there was a sense that history was marching toward a final conflict between the Democracies and the Communists; that there would be...any day now...a final military conflict between the U.S. and it's allies and the U.S.S.R. and it's allies that would end somehow in a nuclear exchange that would wipe most of humanity from the planet. Military planners tried to plan to 'win' this war, survivalists tried to escape it..most people just waited and wondered when, and wondered if the would be lucky..whether lucky enough to win or luck enough to die. A feeling of impending inevitability. In some ways it defined us and gave us purpose and if not comfort in what would happen at least a stability in knowing what would happen.

 It never came; not how we expected. 20 years ago we *knew* what the next five years would bring; now we don't. Now the future is open, which is both exhilerating and scary


----------



## FearlessFreep (May 3, 2005)

_The right to privaciy didn't "die" out...it was taken._

 It wasn't really 'taken', we gave it up.

 There's a trusim of sorts in computers that security plus ease-of-use is a constant.  The more secure something is, the less easy it is to use, and vice versa.

 In a lot of ways we traded security, privacy, identity, for convenience.  The convenience of online banking and online trading has made it a lot easier for someone else to get our information, etc..

 Same with the government, we say "keep us safe the the bad world out there" and the government says "this is what you have to give up in order to get that safety" and we say "protect us" and they say "well ok..." except the 'they' is really 'we' because we elect the people who do it..and re-elect them and, for most of us, we think the safety is worth the cost since we seem to keep doing it.


----------



## Chronuss (May 3, 2005)

Raisin said:
			
		

> Things missed in the 90's............... that would have to be the 80's!! Best decade ever in my book!


if it weren't for the 80's...I wouldn't be here.


----------



## evenflow1121 (May 3, 2005)

Whatever happenned to tossing a football around with your friends or playing a game of baseball or just simply 'doing stuff' and hanging out somewhere?  Kids these days, video games, online games, getting more and more inactive and fatter.  Wow, I was at my parent's the other day visiting my old neighborhood and simply couldnt believe how much things have changed in the spawn of one decade, its amazing.


----------



## arnisador (May 3, 2005)

Real mail...what a concept! I remember how important a letter was to me back in college...


----------



## The Kai (May 4, 2005)

How about a decent job?  Remember pre-NAFTA when you could get a good paying factory jobs?

I do so miss BIG Porno Hair!  Hell I miss sinfully tight jeans, wellnot so much in the guys
I even admit I miss the New Wave music with the different sources making different sounds


----------



## Blindside (May 4, 2005)

....the Cold War and the impression that everything in the world can go "boom" at the drop of a couple of switches.  

Well, OK, I DON'T miss that, in fact I'll take a nuclear Iran and Korea and a pissed off Al-Quaida over the USSR aiming a couple thousand nukes in the general direction of my country any day.  Of course that was still mostly the '80's. 

So for the '90s I miss my undergraduate college days, great friends and definately the college ladies.  

Lamont

edit: Fearless Freep, I didn't see your post, it looks like we were thinking similar thoughts.


----------



## Sarah (May 4, 2005)

OUMoose said:
			
		

> I guess the biggest thing I can think of that's now gone is talking face-to-face. Anyone remember when you had to GO to someone's house to hang out, as opposed to texting/IM's/celphones/etc? The subtle art of social interaction is losing ground, in favor of comments like "how r u? wut r u doin 2nite?" *shakes head*...


Good point, but with out technological advancements you wouldnt be chatting and getting to know people on the other side of the world now would you  :ultracool 

Maybe we are a bit behind over here, but we still hang out with our friends?


What do I miss about the 90's...hrm...the late 90's are a bit of a haze, to much drinking and smoking, but i do recall that I never use to get hangovers, I miss that


----------



## Bammx2 (May 5, 2005)

curious question.....

and its going waaaaaaaaayyyyy back....


Does anybody remember "Dark Shadows"?
the main character was Barnabus Collins?!

theres an age tester there!


----------



## evenflow1121 (May 5, 2005)

My teenage years were in the middle and late 1990's I definately miss high school.  

Was fun, I also miss being able to eat whatever the hell I wanted without having to worry about putting on weight. 

But seriously, I miss the music, especially Nirvana and Pearl Jam, just the life style in particular.  

And for the above poster, yep I remember Dark Shadows, atleast watching the re-runs when I was small with my mom.  I think they still carry it on the Sci Fi Channel now and then.


----------



## Bammx2 (May 5, 2005)

I forgot to add.....


As for Dark Shadows....
I mean the series with Jonathan Frid.
Not the remake with Ben Cross.
The remake failed miserabley.

If you remember jonathon frid.....:erg:


----------



## evenflow1121 (May 5, 2005)

Yeah I too forgot to specify that glad you caught it, the 1990's version was awful, I meant the old 70's re-run.


----------



## Phoenix44 (May 5, 2005)

Remember when you used to make a phone call, and a human being answered the phone?  I miss that.


----------



## Bammx2 (May 6, 2005)

Phoenix44 said:
			
		

> Remember when you used to make a phone call, and a human being answered the phone? I miss that.


"Thank you for calling the SanAngeles police department.If you would like to speak to an automated operator,please press 1".

Demolition man


----------



## elder999 (May 6, 2005)

I miss my first wife.

I miss my kids being small-especially my daughter-they're grown now......

I miss being able to get to sleep at night without worrying about work.

I miss my motorcycles....(sold 'em when wife #1 died-got others later, but they're not the same as the first Harley I built, or that ridiculous hard-tail Triumph that I'm too old for now, anyway......)

I miss Pee-Wee Herman.

...and my *knees!*

*I miss taking breakfalls for hours at a time, and bouncing right up each time.*


----------



## evenflow1121 (May 6, 2005)

Phoenix44 said:
			
		

> Remember when you used to make a phone call, and a human being answered the phone? I miss that.


 
Heh, yeah I called my DSL company on Sunday because my line was down, was on an auto-response pos for about 30 min.


----------



## Makalakumu (May 6, 2005)

*1. I miss spontaineous, gratuitous, sexual intercourse.*

Two little children have put the ki-bosh on that for now...yet the call of leather clad women with lots of snappy snap toys beckons...

"Mommy, you got some really BIG boots!"

*2. I miss being able to climb into my truck and explore.* 

Throughout the entire decade of the 90s, I saw a lot of this country and spent many a night sleeping in the back.

*3. I miss invincibility.*

Years ago, there was very little fear in my training. Two kids, a wife, and a career have changed my priorities. 

*4. I miss the squeaky clean America of my youth...*

Education has opened up some doors and closed others, leaving me to look upon a troubled future.

upnorthkyosa


----------



## Croxley (May 6, 2005)

Phoenix44 said:
			
		

> Remember when you used to make a phone call, and a human being answered the phone? I miss that.


Remember going into the bank to cash a cheque (ok, check) and there was a human being there to serve you.

(Just after I graduated uni, I used a branch of my bank just over the road from my first job. There was a gorgeous blonde teller-ette and purely coincidentally you understand, I always ended up at her window. As she processed my cheque/check she always looked me straight in the eye and asked "How would you like it?" This conjured up all sorts of lascivious mental pictures to do with sweaty gratutious sex, but instead of speaking my mind which would have got me arrested, I always blushed and chickened out with a "Um, 2 fives and a ten's ok, thanks.")


----------



## arnisador (May 7, 2005)

When the kids were young...definitely. Two was a great age for both of mine (but that was the 90s).


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (May 17, 2005)

FearlessFreep said:
			
		

> Anyone miss the Cold War?
> 
> Actually an 80s things more than a 90s thing.
> 
> ...




Hum, i would probably say the thing to miss about the cold war is that fact that the US has now become so relaxed on education now.  during the cold war we wanted the best and needless to say the schools focused so much more on education especially math and science and even history during that time.  I'm only 22 but i can think of a few people that are my age and can't do simple math, can't read a ruler, couldn't tell you simple science questions.  kind of sad really that it takes a "life or death" situation to focus on such things

what do i miss about the 90's gas i can afford


----------



## dubljay (May 17, 2005)

FUZZYJ692000 said:
			
		

> i can think of a few people that are my age and can't do simple math


 1+1=11 right??? Oh man I am terrible with arithmatic, pure numbers mess with my head, gotta use a calculator, or pencil and paper at the very least. Now simple algebra I can solver for variables in my head pretty easily. :idunno::whip:


----------



## someguy (May 17, 2005)

People love to romanticize the past. 
I like my cell phone.  Live with out one for a week if you have one and see what happens.
Ah well I do miss a few people that I knew in the 90's but there are other people to hang out with now.  
I miss my family members who died.
I know what I miss from the 80's though.  NAP TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Corporal Hicks (May 18, 2005)

Raisin said:
			
		

> Things missed in the 90's............... that would have to be the 80's!! Best decade ever in my book!


Yeah with great bands like er......Madness!


I miss having a politically incorrect country! 
I miss my Amega 1200 computer, which was great at the time because it had a whole, (yes that right you heard me) a whole 1MB of power. That was great, playing games like pacman and chuck-rock and changing the voice narrator to make it say amusing sentences................oh happy days


----------

